# The strategic Intel Community



## mike_cos (May 8, 2011)

Despite the global economic crisis has cut all military budgets (http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/european-defense-budget-and-the-financial-crisis.9831/) and DoD has announced cuts in military personnel, following US (http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/us-intelligence-budget.9310/) also UK has increased his Intel budget

http://www.cabinetoffice.gov.uk/sites/default/files/nim-november2010.pdf

.........................................2007/08..... 2008/09 .......2009/10........ 2010/11
Resource (£ million)............. 1,480........... 1,723............. 1,871........... 1,952
Capital (£ million).................... 287 .............310................ 356............. 298

It behooves to take us by the Company?....


----------

